# Parking around Agde with campervan?



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

I've read on some Zoover reviews that it is almost impossible to park in and around the Agde area and beaches with a campervan without risk of fine. Anyone got experiences/tips regarding this? Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you mean for the day, sorry I don't know, but there is an aire there...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4244

Pete


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Parking Agde*

Sorry for the confusion. We will be camping at a site there. I meant whilst we were there and out and about will we have difficulty being allowed to park or are they meaning no overnight parking? I was hoping motorhomers who have been would have experiences. Thanks


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, 

Not too sure about Adge itself but, last year, in the car park at Grau d'Adge, down by the beach you could park your MH out of season as the height barrier had been pushed back. The signs indicated no MH parking/camping during the summer. This was the car park nearest the river mouth - there were quite a few Dutch vans there that looked to me if they had overnighted. 

Christine


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*Parking*

We were at Grau d' Adge last week campervans here parked up,the town was dead, new aire at Marsellian along the Sete road, not sure about Agde , we were told not to stop at Marseillan plage village where the car boot is at weekend we were told dangerous by Belgian guy we met in Spain, the only other problem with Agde area are the gypsises, various camps in the area.

We live in this area and worked on sites in the area so we know it quite well.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just down the coast at Gruissan there are a couple of Aires. The one we visited was hot, dusty and had about 300 vans on it in early September










But it is right next to the marine lake and marina










Its a pleasant enough walk into town, which has a nice old part as well as the newer bit around the marina. The Cave Cooperative is well worth a visit. The 'La Clape' local wine is great at about €3.50 a bottle (we drank some at Xmas)

There are showers and toilets, which if you are in a Bongo might be important to you.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

trevd01 said:


> Just down the coast at Gruissan there are a couple of Aires. The one we visited was hot, dusty and had about 300 vans on it in early September
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brilliant-Would it be OK to park up for the day or only overnight do you think? Would it be worth staying overnight to have a night in Gruissan?


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

There is also another (quieter) aire at Gruissan Plage - next to the beach but away from the town.

Gruissan Plage is a holiday village on stilts and has bars and restaurants but only in season.

Brian


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

feeblecat said:


> brilliant-Would it be OK to park up for the day or only overnight do you think? Would it be worth staying overnight to have a night in Gruissan?


I assume you are going in your Bongo?

When we had our Bongo, we used to sometimes park up in Aires during the day - we never stayed overnight. But the Aire I mentioned in Gruissan has a barrier and a charge of - I think - €7 for 24 hrs, so it is relatively expensive to just park.

But if you just want to visit Gruissan there are carparks at the entrance to town that you could park a Bongo in, I don't recall them having height barriers that would trouble even a pop-top Bongo. You can also park in the Cave Cooperative carpark for a couple of hours without any trouble.

But if you are in a Bongo, your opportunities for day-time parking are much easier than even a 6m panel van like ours.

We went to the south of France about four years ago in our Bongo, and didn't give day-time parking a thought - just park it like a car - other than the height, a Bongo is smaller than the car I currently drive.

Campsites, particularly near the coast are mad in August though, as you probably know already.

If you are interested in the Canal du Midi, I can highly recommend Terry Darlington's brilliantly funny book 'Narrow Dog to Carcassonne". That and the Rick Stein TV series inspired us to visit that area last September.

Carcassonne was too touristy for our taste, but obviously worth a vist, and a boat trip on the canal is a must.

But the high spot of our Canal du Midi experience was a visit to Seuil de Naurouze (Col de Naurouze) - the watershed point where the canal flows downhill in both directions with the Pierre-Paul Riquet (the canal's engineer) memorial.

pm me if you want more recommendations


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

" the only other problem with Agde area are the gypsises, various camps in the area. "

Yes, a huge problem. Not sure their season but I don't think after arriving at a place I was aiming for I've ever left so quickly! :-(

Gruissan is fine - caters for yachties which is always a good indicator.

Dave


----------

